# Target Rest



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Nothing wrong with a QAD. Great rest. 

I personally wouldn't go with one for target but there is nothing wrong with using one. But then I wish it was really a good idea to hunt with a blade rest :chortle: 

You can get a Tuner or a TT Spring Steel pretty cheap used. In your price range for sure and in the opinion of most target shooters other then the avg hunter class 3D shooter a blade rest is a much better option. Of course there are going to be great shooters that swear by a drop away...but not this guy. Heck I am still debating taking my TT off my hunting bow and putting a Tuner on it as I type this.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

i shoot a qad indoors it does great . i have shot it outside some. same results. i do shoot a blade for field archery they have their pros and cons. you cant go wrong either way:wink:


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

bopo2 said:


> i shoot a qad indoors it does great . i have shot it outside some. same results. i do shoot a blade for field archery they have their pros and cons. you cant go wrong either way:wink:


not trying to start anything. But care to elaborate? :noidead:

I have shot BOTH for a LONG time. Still haven't found many if any cons to a blade for target.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Like was said a Trophy Taker Spring Steel II or a Spot-Hogg Edge. You can use the QAD for indoor no problem but those and the Ripcord have been know to fail being shot that much. Meaning that shooting that many arrows all the time tends to wear them out. I wouldn't hunt with any other rest though. If you want to stay with a fall away try the Trophey taker original fallaway or a limbdriver. Good luck


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

just a matter of opinion . i was shooting a round 2years ago and noticed that i was having some issues pushed on the blade and it broke off even with the rest thats been my only problem. with a drop away i can use alot more helical on my target arrows just my opinion:wink:


Kade said:


> not trying to start anything. But care to elaborate? :noidead:
> 
> I have shot BOTH for a LONG time. Still haven't found many if any cons to a blade for target.


----------



## loragon (Aug 1, 2011)

I shoot a trophy taker drop away. I had a blade but I'de get rattled when my fat arrow fell off that skinny blade. Plus it made me blush..


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

loragon said:


> I shoot a trophy taker drop away. I had a blade but I'de get rattled when my fat arrow fell off that skinny blade. Plus it made me blush..


It can be a pain in the butt...even more so if your shooting a blade that's too skinny for your shaft. :wink: 

If your not a smooth drawer of the bow or you shoot a bow with an aggressive draw cycle like most binary cam bows or your blade is too skinny your going to have issues. I didn't have any issues last year shooting my 27s off the same blade I shoot for field with skinnies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bopo2 said:


> just a matter of opinion . i was shooting a round 2years ago and noticed that i was having some issues pushed on the blade and it broke off even with the rest thats been my only problem. with a drop away i can use alot more helical on my target arrows just my opinion:wink:


That sucks...stop pushing on your blades :chortle: I had a similar thing happen. I was setting up a bow this spring and didn't lock the rest down all the way when I put it on. Got distracted by someone....well when I went to make a small adjustment since the rest was tight enough to stay still...it wasn't tight enough to not slam down when I put a bit of pressure on it and wham...blade into the back of the handle 

You shouldn't really have any issues shooting a lot of helical on a blade rest. Do you think all these guys shoot straight fletch on their indoor fatties? :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> That sucks...stop pushing on your blades :chortle: I had a similar thing happen. I was setting up a bow this spring and didn't lock the rest down all the way when I put it on. Got distracted by someone....well when I went to make a small adjustment since the rest was tight enough to stay still...it wasn't tight enough to not slam down when I put a bit of pressure on it and wham...blade into the back of the handle
> 
> You shouldn't really have any issues shooting a lot of helical on a blade rest. Do you think all these guys shoot straight fletch on their indoor fatties? :wink:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I shoot strait fletch for everything.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> I shoot strait fletch for everything.


You don't count...you have to be able to spell straight to talk about shooting it :chortle: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> It can be a pain in the butt...even more so if your shooting a blade that's too skinny for your shaft. :wink:
> 
> If your not a smooth drawer of the bow or you shoot a bow with an aggressive draw cycle like most binary cam bows or your blade is too skinny your going to have issues. I didn't have any issues last year shooting my 27s off the same blade I shoot for field with skinnies.
> 
> ...


Yep. .008 for everything


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

I still use a Golden Key StarHunter shoot thru.


----------

